# The Butterfly Oath



## J087

I hereby solemnly swear to share my butterflies with active friends, 
and keep sharing if they share theirs back. 


Let's all agree to help each other complete Rover's tasks.
Take the oath and share your kindness with your friends!





Information about the event:
- For each butterfly you share with a friend, Rover will gift you a seed bag.
- When sharing more then 1 butterfly you might receive more Friend Powder.
- Butterflies can only be shared on fully bloomed flowers. Including tulips and pansies.
- Catching butterflies might sometimes fail.


----------



## Bcat

I do as well. I share all my butterflies since you don’t have to keep them for anything!


----------



## Cheshire

I do, too. It‘s such a beautiful concept


----------



## Bucky42

I have been doing that all day. I am hoping to get some in return.
Kira - in game name


----------



## Sowelu

I am busy at work... trying to get some play time in here and there... How do you share them?


----------



## Gir

I'll take the oath!
I only started playing a couple days ago though, so I don't have many friends. If anyone wants to add me to share butterflies my Friend ID is in my sig 



Sowelu said:


> I am busy at work... trying to get some play time in here and there... How do you share them?



You visit another players garden and if they have flowers that are in full bloom, you can click on it and the a share icon will pop up


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Kaydee in game. Been sharing back and fourth with the friends at the top meaning the most recently active. Trying to leave one or two with each person until I'm out.


----------



## Daysie

I am Jettie in game, I do the same.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Daysie said:


> I am Jettie in game, I do the same.



You were the first to share some with me. <3 Thank you so much!


----------



## LillyofVadness

I'm taking this oath!
I'm Lilly in game, I'm pretty sure I gave some to you last night since you appeared at the top of my friend's list.


----------



## Imbri

I've shared a few with friends, but I do want to trade for the potted flowers, so right now I'm saving my butterflies. As soon as that happens, I'll be leaving some in friends' gardens. I like that option in the game.


----------



## Urchinia

Thank you for posting this! For some reason, I didn't realize that there was no real benefit to keeping the butterflies. Off I go to give them to friends


----------



## LillyofVadness

I'm loving this little on-going this we've just had tossing butterflies back and forth, you and me


----------



## J087

The low catch rate is quite a bummer though... Friends give you 10 yellow butterflies, and you can only return 3 because the others flew away.


----------



## Livvy

Imbri said:


> I've shared a few with friends, but I do want to trade for the potted flowers, so right now I'm saving my butterflies. As soon as that happens, I'll be leaving some in friends' gardens. I like that option in the game.



You trade the flowers for potted flowers through Loid like you would normal flowers, not the butterflies.  Unless I'm mistaking. The number of butterflies caught count stays the same even when you give them away, keeping them doesn't benefit you at all, I think. Giving them actually benefits you, because you get more seeds and friendship powder and essences. (Someone correct me if I'm wrong!)

Also! I agree with the butterfly oath! If anyone needs friends who are giving/returhing butterflies. Feel free to add me! ID: 4066 3539 481 my name is Livvy there too.


----------



## Imbri

Livvy said:


> You trade the flowers for potted flowers through Loid like you would normal flowers, not the butterflies.  Unless I'm mistaking. The number of butterflies caught count stays the same even when you give them away, keeping them doesn't benefit you at all, I think. Giving them actually benefits you, because you get more seeds and friendship powder and essences. (Someone correct me if I'm wrong!)
> 
> Also! I agree with the butterfly oath! If anyone needs friends who are giving/returhing butterflies. Feel free to add me! ID: 4066 3539 481 my name is Livvy there too.



*headdesk* You're right. This is why I shouldn't post before I've had my 2nd cup of tea!


My ID is 3485 0012 272 and I play as Erin, if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## Frostbite2002

Livvy said:


> You trade the flowers for potted flowers through Loid like you would normal flowers, not the butterflies.  Unless I'm mistaking. The number of butterflies caught count stays the same even when you give them away, keeping them doesn't benefit you at all, I think. Giving them actually benefits you, because you get more seeds and friendship powder and essences. (Someone correct me if I'm wrong!)
> 
> Also! I agree with the butterfly oath! If anyone needs friends who are giving/returhing butterflies. Feel free to add me! ID: 4066 3539 481 my name is Livvy there too.



Added you! If you have any topaz butterflies that would be amazing but honestly any would be appreciated as I'm behind on this event RIP (I'll be sure to send you some too!)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Imbri said:


> *headdesk* You're right. This is why I shouldn't post before I've had my 2nd cup of tea!
> 
> 
> My ID is 3485 0012 272 and I play as Erin, if anyone wants to add me.



Added you as well!

I take this oath as well, it's great to help each other out and there's nothing to lose!


----------



## Livvy

Imbri said:


> *headdesk* You're right. This is why I shouldn't post before I've had my 2nd cup of tea!
> 
> 
> My ID is 3485 0012 272 and I play as Erin, if anyone wants to add me.



The event is actually quite confusing imo! There's a lot of things going on with it, so it's hard to sort what is what at first. Which is why my explanation wasn't even 100% confident lmao I'll add you!  

Frostbite2002 - Accepted all my friend requests just now I believe, so I think we're friends now! Yay


----------



## MopyDream44

Count me in for the butterfly oath! I've shared every single butterfly I've managed to catch so far with friends, and I'm so thankful for the butterflies that I've gotten in return. I wouldn't mind adding more friends who've taken the oath!

*ID: 8501 3508 815*


----------



## SharJoY

I have been sharing. Same name as here


----------



## MopyDream44

SharJoY said:


> I have been sharing. Same name as here



Hey SharJoy, thank you so much for your generosity! I'll be sending a few more butterflies your way with my next blossoms. I had the worst luck with my last harvest though sadly. Only caught one topaz butterfly out of 10 flowers. XD


----------



## SharJoY

MopyDream44 said:


> Hey SharJoy, thank you so much for your generosity! I'll be sending a few more butterflies your way with my next blossoms. I had the worst luck with my last harvest though sadly. Only caught one topaz butterfly out of 10 flowers. XD



Ive had the same problem today


----------



## JCnator

I know it's been already said elsewhere, but oh my goodness the failure rate for catching rare butterflies is so freaking low it's worth complaining for! They really want us spend 10 hard-earned Leaf tickets a pop, just so we could complete the event within a couple weeks. I bet Tom Nook is the one who coded this event! If that isn't bad video game design, then I don't know what else it is.

With how difficult the event is, I'm already doing my part with the friends already on my list. As soon as I grab those elusive beasts, I'll put them to whoever's sitting near the top of my friend list. On tulips and pansies first, dahlias second.


In case you need to add me, here's the info:

*In-game name:* JCnator
*Friend ID:* 9973 4013 767


----------



## 50m4ra

I-G name - John
FC 85813819019

I swear to do the aforementioned stuff  

If you request me let me know so I can accept and not pass it off as another request.


----------



## LillyofVadness

I don't want to sound cocky or anything but I don't get this failure rate that everyone is complaining about? Like I had maybe 10 butterflies in the garden and I only missed on 3, so I got 7 out of it.
I can only imagine it's RNG'd like the getting candy canes/countdown charms for those events - sometimes you'll have a dry spell but then you get really lucky. You who are complaining will get lots of butterflies soon, while I can't catch any.


----------



## LillyofVadness

Just adding to what I said earlier: it HAS to be random chance. I just did a capture all on 12 butterflies and only had 1 failure. I'm sure you'll get lucky if you keep going.


----------



## Swiftstream

giving & accepting butterflies~ 

Friend ID: 2668 7036 328


----------



## D i a

I've been doing this as well! Please add me! Dia is my in-game name, my ID number is 7453 5587 361.


----------



## JCnator

LillyofVadness said:


> I don't want to sound cocky or anything but I don't get this failure rate that everyone is complaining about? Like I had maybe 10 butterflies in the garden and I only missed on 3, so I got 7 out of it.
> I can only imagine it's RNG'd like the getting candy canes/countdown charms for those events - sometimes you'll have a dry spell but then you get really lucky. You who are complaining will get lots of butterflies soon, while I can't catch any.



I don't even remember struggling to get loads of countdown charms, even though I actually started playing back in December 26th 2017. And man, Pocket Camp was generous with those things! I would frequently earn at least one countdown charm from doing a villager's request, and the Shovelstrike Quarry often offered an opportunity earning over 20 charms a pop. At the end of the Countdown promotion, I got all of its exclusive items and ended up selling well over 500 leftovers.

Even if its RNG were to be just as stingy the rare butterfly catching, I still would wind up with plentiful of countdown charm leftovers by the end of the promotion. That's because the rewards for completing a request are tied to only one RNG. Rover's Garden Safari on the other hand, is a different story.


Earning both blue and red dahlia seeds isn't too difficult, with the latter being slightly less common. You get both of these by fulfilling requests and handing out any rare butterfly to one of your friends. I've stockpiled over 20 of both types of seeds with only 2-3 days of gameplay. Sounds fine at first glance, but it ain't when you realize there are layers of RNG being involved.

There's one for determining whether or not a rare butterfly will spawn whenever a dahlia blooms, and another for determining the success of catching one. Failure in any of these instances will not yield you a rare butterfly, and success will require you spawning a rare butterfly and grabbing one.
Assuming that each possibility share the same exact success rate, there are 3 possible scenarios, with only one giving you a rare butterfly. In other words, you have 1 out of 3 chance to succeed, so you'd wind up with much less butterflies than the amount of dahlias you've planted.

It doesn't help that the garden is the only way to catch those rare butterflies. A garden in Pocket Camp can hold up to 20 flowers, and getting all of the dahlias to bloom there can take anywhere between 3 and 4 hours, assuming that they're watered at least once or twice. A bloomed dahlia can't host more than one rare butterfly without relying on your friend's doing, so you'll need to replace all of the dahlias in order to spawn even more of those little guys.
With that, the fact you could run short of dahlia seeds and how short the event duration is in mind, the opportunities on snagging those elusive beasts are pretty limited, especially if you don't have much free time to spare.

You might be thinking that I should consider spending my hard-earned Leaf Tickets for Gyroid to guarantee catching rare butterflies. While I appreciate the assistance he could give me, asking 10 Leaf Tickets per creature seems to be a very steep price to ask for, especially when your campsite level is over 38, ran out of goals that rewards you with tickets and lack animals with happiness level lower than 3.


----------



## Livvy

Sometimes I'll catch like 2/10 and other times I'll catch 9/10. So I think it's just random. Maybe extra incentive to keep growing flowers as well? I've just been consistently harvesting and re-planting as well as giving away all my butterflies, and slowly but surely I'm hitting targets.


----------



## JCnator

Livvy said:


> Sometimes I'll catch like 2/10 and other times I'll catch 9/10. So I think it's just random. Maybe extra incentive to keep growing flowers as well? I've just been consistently harvesting and re-planting as well as giving away all my butterflies, and slowly but surely I'm hitting targets.



I forgot to say that I've seen similar results. If I can get extremely unfavorable/favorable results that easily, then there's no way the odds of success would be 1/2. The way the second RNG is calculated must be more intricate than that.

Between 2 and 4PM EST, I've managed to catch all 7 butterflies that spawned at once without any Gyroid's help. I wonder if anyone found similar results around that time cycle.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I forgot to say that I've seen similar results. If I can get extremely unfavorable/favorable results that easily, then there's no way the odds of success would be 1/2. The way the second RNG is calculated must be more intricate than that.
> 
> Between 2 and 4PM EST, I've managed to catch all 7 butterflies that spawned at once without any Gyroid's help. I wonder if anyone found similar results around that time cycle.



The time doesn't have anything to do with it, I mean, I did a catch all on about 10 butterflies or so around 3-4, and got 8/10 so still good rates but not 100%. I think it's just RNG so we will have to keep planting.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

I always share back to the people who gave me butterflies last


----------



## Kishadi

Adding you! I'm Liv!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sooo... I recently cleared out my friends list of all but a couple people. I was full of people that were no longer playing. With this butterfly event, Ive been playing a bunch, I keep passing off all my butterflies to the couple friends I do have but no ones returning the favour and it's frustrating. I was hoping for maybe a few people that would be willing to add me and add me into their rotation? I'll give my butterflies too ofcourse, I reeeally just want Rovers sweater, so I'm trying to get as many red as i can! Thank you! My ID is 7705 6075 096 and my nickname will say Liv :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Added!


----------



## allainah

Anyone can add me too ^^ I need some more active friends for the butterfly event  
my pocket camp ID is in my signature


----------



## lilmeisha

I have all the Rover items for this part of the event and I am just planting and harvesting for the remaining leaf tickets etc. But I will keep planting and sharing for anyone who needs it   Minxy - 72724740906


----------



## Kishadi

Thanks so much to everyone who's added me. Ive made more progress over the last day than i have since the event started!


----------



## MopyDream44

Hey friends! I just want to let everyone know I've met my goals for round one of the Rover Event. Thank you all so much for your help. You all rock! 

*Please only send me butterflies if you want me to attempt to catch them in order to return them to you.* I am also still growing flowers, but my catch rate has been very low, so I haven't been able to share as many as I would like. If you are my friend in Pocket Camp (IGN:Mopy) and you would like me to pass you topaz or diamond butterflies from my town, please let me know, otherwise I will see you all for round two!


----------



## Kirbystarship

I'll take the butterfly oath, kinda need help with this event.

id is 2032-8455-701

Ign is Kirby


----------



## amemome

I share back to people who leave me kudos, give me butterflies, or water my plants. If you're desperately in need of butterflies, just send me some kudos and I'll get to you!

I'm done with R1 of the garden challenge so I'm not super pressed for creatures.


ign: pururu
ID: 8253 7901 593


----------



## LillyofVadness

I'm very sure it's completely random chance for the butterfly catching, and I was right about me getting good spots and dry spells. I've managed to go for 14 butterflies spawning on flowers, and not missing a single one, to just 5 spawning and only getting 1 of them. I'm only about 14 away from completely this round for each type, however, and if I feel desperate enough my 700+ free leaf tickets are there for me to use lol. I don't think I'm going to have too much of an issue completing this event.

If there's anyone whose quite far behind, I'm more than happy to give you any butterflies I get! Add Lilly!
ID: 5943 7509 019


----------



## D i a

Thanks to you all, I only need one more topaz butterfly I'm finished the first round! I'm pretty curious to see what the white dahlias/new butterflies will bring to the mix tomorrow. I'm excited but I have the feeling those white dahlias are going to take like four hours to bloom...


----------



## Vonny

I?m half way through the first set of goals and out of 40 newly planted flowers today I only caught 9 butterflies. I am livid. Lol I?ve been giving friends the yellow ones hoping they?d return the favor (no luck) and now I?m down to 8. I?ll happily give them to someone that will give me an equal amount in exchange.  

I really loathe this event.. they need to extend it. I?ve been grinding for days and barely have anything to show for and now they add more stuff ��

My FC is: 44421334918

@Lilly I sent you a friend request. My PC name is Evan


----------



## LuciaMew

Vonny, how many butterflies do you need? My friend and I  have completed mine and we are currently just growing the red flowers to exchange for flowers pots.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Unless my other in-game friends want to exchange butterflies with me, I should have 15 yellow butterflies (the one from 1st half) that I can share with you.


----------



## Cheshire

Is... is it just my imagination or do the new winter butterflies have *even worse* catch rates than the diamond/topaz ones? I only managed to catch one - ONE - out of the ten from my first batch of white dhalias. That’s... ridiculously bad. I hope that was just a stroke of bad luck... or else hardly anyone will be able to finish the Rover event without spending leaf tickets... :|


----------



## Vonny

LuciaMew said:


> Vonny, how many butterflies do you need? My friend and I  have completed mine and we are currently just growing the red flowers to exchange for flowers pots.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Unless my other in-game friends want to exchange butterflies with me, I should have 15 yellow butterflies (the one from 1st half) that I can share with you.



I currently have 57 red and 34 yellow.  Any help would be amazing


----------



## Daysie

I planted 13 white dahlias and I catched zero butterflies


----------



## Gir

I'm out of topaz (yellow) butterflies but have quite a few diamond (red) butterflies if anyone needs them still. 

Apologies to anyone on my friends lists who haven't gotten any butterflies from me lately, a couple times when I've checked other peoples gardens they're either already full with butterflies or don't have any flowers in full bloom yet.


----------



## Vonny

To the few people that added me and shared, please PM or VM me if you want red/yellows in exchange because I can’t tell who’s sharing for help or sharing just to help. 

Also thanks to the people that helped. I currently have 61 red and 38 yellow.  Still a long way to go so more help would be appreciated.. not to sound greedy lol And like I said I’ll share back but when I figure out who needs them


----------



## Bucky42

Hi everyone! I posted earlier but I didn't have my id on the post. I play everyday and check many times during the day. I have been sharing butterflies with people I see on when I am in game, as well as people that share with me. Also I check to see if anyone needs mine help when I am on. 

I just set up my signature to show my ID so I hope it shows up. If not I will edit this to include my id. Have fun catching butterflies!


----------



## MopyDream44

Hey everyone, just a friendly reminder that it may not always be possible to return the same number of butterflies that are shared especially during round two. I don't know about you guys, but my catch rate for the new butterflies has been just horrible. I didn't catch a single new butterfly from my first crop, including one that a friend left for me. Please be patient with your friends because there is absolutely no reason to hold onto butterflies, and while I can't speak for everyone, I am confident that most people are sharing in kind, as much as they can. If you have shared one of the new butterflies with me, and I not returned one yet, please know that you are on my list to get one of the new butterflies asap! Thank you for those of you who have shared so far! 

As far as diamond and topaz butterflies go, please let me know if you are still working on round one goals and which kind of butterfly you are most in need of. I have a few remaining butterflies from round one, and I would love for them to go to people who really need them. If I do give you diamond or topaz butterflies, there is no need to return them. All I ask is that you pay it forward to someone who also needs them. Thank you.


----------



## Bucky42

I found this to be true also, Mopy. It will take us longer to get our goals with this new set of butterflies. So far I have not been lucky enough to catch any. As soon as I do, I will start sharing them.


----------



## JCnator

I also happen to have an unreasonably low catch rate for the second set of butterflies. Out of all 7 that spawned this noon, I've managed to catch only one. Even though you needed 40 of each type of those butterflies to complete the Rover collection, there's still not enough time to get to that point with the awful catch rate. That is, assuming you don't use Leaf Tickets.

Thank goodness that I'm already done with the diamond and topaz butterfly hunt, so I could focus on getting those white dahlias planted on a very regular basis.


----------



## D i a

It does seem like these new butterflies have abysmal catch rates... I've had the chance to catch 5 so far, and all of them flew away.
Let's all call this the 'butterfly grind' and hope we can get as many Rover goodies as we can.


----------



## Imaginetheday

MopyDream44 said:


> Hey everyone, just a friendly reminder that it may not always be possible to return the same number of butterflies that are shared especially during round two. I don't know about you guys, but my catch rate for the new butterflies has been just horrible. I didn't catch a single new butterfly from my first crop, including one that a friend left for me. Please be patient with your friends because there is absolutely no reason to hold onto butterflies, and while I can't speak for everyone, I am confident that most people are sharing in kind, as much as they can. If you have shared one of the new butterflies with me, and I not returned one yet, please know that you are on my list to get one of the new butterflies asap! Thank you for those of you who have shared so far!
> 
> As far as diamond and topaz butterflies go, please let me know if you are still working on round one goals and which kind of butterfly you are most in need of. I have a few remaining butterflies from round one, and I would love for them to go to people who really need them. If I do give you diamond or topaz butterflies, there is no need to return them. All I ask is that you pay it forward to someone who also needs them. Thank you.



I'm new to this, but I really need topaz butterflies. I'm also having a terrible time with the white and gold (haven't caught a single one yet!), but will be happy to share once I get some. My Pocket Game code is in my signature. I'll send you (and others!) a friend request if I can find your code here. My game name is "Flutter". Thanks!

EDITED:

I have sent friend requests to the following (IGNs):

Mopy
Livvy
Erin
JCnator
John
Flora
Dia
Liv
allainah
Minxy
Kirby
pururu
Lilly
Evan
Kira

I found the Friend IDs in this thread. If you're still looking for friends, but don't have your ID in this thread, please send me a friend request! I accept them all!  

Oh, and I do take the Butterfly Oath!!


----------



## LuciaMew

Vonny said:


> To the few people that added me and shared, please PM or VM me if you want red/yellows in exchange because I can?t tell who?s sharing for help or sharing just to help.
> 
> Also thanks to the people that helped. I currently have 61 red and 38 yellow.  Still a long way to go so more help would be appreciated.. not to sound greedy lol And like I said I?ll share back but when I figure out who needs them


My pocket camp user is Mimimon, you don?t need to share those butterflies back.


----------



## zoetrope

I hate this.  Yikes.

Edit:  this is in reference to the second part of the event--NOT a complaint about the Butterfly Oath!


----------



## R00T

These new butterflies are so hard to catch, I apologize if I can't give you as many in return, the crop is being spread thin this round. I'm also still planting red flowers so I have topaz butterflies to give as well


----------



## Imaginetheday

Vonny said:


> To the few people that added me and shared, please PM or VM me if you want red/yellows in exchange because I can?t tell who?s sharing for help or sharing just to help.
> 
> Also thanks to the people that helped. I currently have 61 red and 38 yellow.  Still a long way to go so more help would be appreciated.. not to sound greedy lol And like I said I?ll share back but when I figure out who needs them



I'm pretty sure I sent you a friend request (Flutter is my IGN) and you accepted. I need yellow (topaz) and will happily share back. I don't need red, but if you do, I have plenty to share with you.


----------



## Vonny

Imaginetheday said:


> I'm pretty sure I sent you a friend request (Flutter is my IGN) and you accepted. I need yellow (topaz) and will happily share back. I don't need red, but if you do, I have plenty to share with you.


I just filled the 8 slots you had open.   Sorry for the delay, there?s so many generous people that it?s hard to keep track lol thank you everyone 
anyway I just finished the first half of the event so I don?t need any more diamond/topaz.  This threads a life saver <3


----------



## Imaginetheday

Vonny said:


> I just filled the 8 slots you had open.   Sorry for the delay, there?s so many generous people that it?s hard to keep track lol thank you everyone
> anyway I just finished the first half of the event so I don?t need any more diamond/topaz.  This threads a life saver <3



Thank you so much! I was able to finish up the last task for the first level! I?ll be sure to share the new butterflies as I get them!


----------



## Angel-Rae

I’m still many butterflies away from completing the first tasks! I have been so lucky to get so many butterflies from my friends but I fear that they have all moved on to the next step and are focusing on those very annoyingly elusive new winter butterflies. They seem to have stopped the topaz and red trade but slow poke here still needs topaz and red butterflies. I know it’s bcause I’ve been so paranoid about losing my rare pansies and tulips that I have only ever planted a total of five dahlias at a time. I know I’ll probably never finish the new tasks but I’d really like to finish the first ones. I would appreciate any red or topaz butterflies any one has left so much. I will try to pay you back with the new butterflies but so far my catch rate is as miserable as everyone elses’. Of course if any one is still in the same boat as me I’d certainly give back the topaz and red ones too. I just gave mine all to someone in my family, but they haven’t been playing as much so I don’t think I’ll get any back for a while. Thank you so much! My ID is 69781194589 I am just Angel in PC.


----------



## Gir

Hey Angel-Rae, I'll send you a friend request (IGN is Macchi) and send some of the phase one butterflies your way. No need to send those back, since I'm moving onto phase two 

Also, if anyone else on my friend list needs some of the diamond/topaz ones let me know. Just tell me your IGN and I'll send some over. No need to send them back.

Also, I've been getting horrible catch rates for these new butterflies. If anyone has sent me some and I haven't sent any back feel free to remind me! I'll try to send some back once I'm able to catch them


----------



## Angel-Rae

> Hey Angel-Rae, I'll send you a friend request (IGN is Macchi) and send some of the phase one butterflies your way. No need to send those back, since I'm moving onto phase two


 Thank you very much!

Edited to add thanks to you Gir I just finished the red butterfly task! Your butterflies were good luck!


----------



## Gir

Angel-Rae said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> Edited to add thanks to you Gir I just finished the red butterfly task! Your butterflies were good luck!



Yay! Glad you got them, my game froze up and made me reset so I wasn't sure if it went through to you or not ^_^


----------



## Angel-Rae

I just need fifteen more topaz now! I’m getting closer thanks to Bell Tree Forum butterfly heroes.


----------



## ESkill

Does anyone still need red diamond and topaz diamond butterflies? That's all I can catch  I'm still not done with the red or topaz butterflies  can't even start on winter ones. My friend ID is 68392302771, if anyone wants to add me. My name is Emily.


----------



## Bucky42

just sent you a friend request. I have plenty of butterflies from the first round that I can share with you. Not getting enough for the second round since the catch rate is so bad. I will keep trying though & share them as i get them with others that share with me.

Anyone else that still needs butterflies from first round just let me know.


----------



## Cuka2cool

I take this oath ! At this rate I should be done with the second half by Saturday


----------



## MopyDream44

Imaginetheday said:


> Thank you so much! I was able to finish up the last task for the first level! I’ll be sure to share the new butterflies as I get them!



Hey Flutter, do you still need red butterflies? I don't have any Topaz left to share but I still have a handful of red. I may be getting more Topaz down the road, but I am trying to finish the new goals if possible first.


----------



## Imaginetheday

MopyDream44 said:


> Hey Flutter, do you still need red butterflies? I don't have any Topaz left to share but I still have a handful of red. I may be getting more Topaz down the road, but I am trying to finish the new goals if possible first.



No, I don't. Thanks for asking, though! This group is so great about helping out.


----------



## D i a

Thanks everyone so much for the help! 
I'm kind of bumming because I really wanted to get a mug and the rocking chair, but I'm not totally sure I'm going to make it. 
I need 15 more winter butterflies and 21 golden if I were trying to get even the leaf tickets - but I don't think I can reach that.
So I'm focusing on getting the white butterflies! If you have some, please share and I'll share back.


----------



## Imbri

Just want to let people know I'm not backing out of my oath, I'm just having a bit of trouble getting white dahlia seeds and also successful captures to be able to re-share butterflies. This second part of the event is kind of kicking my butt!


----------



## Imaginetheday

D i a said:


> Thanks everyone so much for the help!
> I'm kind of bumming because I really wanted to get a mug and the rocking chair, but I'm not totally sure I'm going to make it.
> I need 15 more winter butterflies and 21 golden if I were trying to get even the leaf tickets - but I don't think I can reach that.
> So I'm focusing on getting the white butterflies! If you have some, please share and I'll share back.



I just gave you 3 white butterflies. I'm done with the event and not producing anymore butterflies until I get the things I want from harvested blue dahlias, but I will continue to share back with you as long as I have them. Good luck!


----------



## D i a

Imaginetheday said:


> I just gave you 3 white butterflies. I'm done with the event and not producing anymore butterflies until I get the things I want from harvested blue dahlias, but I will continue to share back with you as long as I have them. Good luck!



I saw that, thanks so much for your help, Flutter! I used leaf tickets to make sure I caught them.


----------



## Imaginetheday

D i a said:


> I saw that, thanks so much for your help, Flutter! I used leaf tickets to make sure I caught them.



After failing to capture the 3 you gave back, I've decided to go back to producing butterflies. I'll give them back to you once I finish growing the flowers.


----------



## D i a

Imaginetheday said:


> After failing to capture the 3 you gave back, I've decided to go back to producing butterflies. I'll give them back to you once I finish growing the flowers.


Aw, that's very thoughtful of you. 
Just please don't pressure yourself on that, I'm practically manufacturing white dahlias to try to catch em all.

Edit:
Thanks Flutter, for all the butterflies! I've completed the goals for the white butterflies, thanks to you! I'm just passing on the butterflies to people that still need them on my friends list.


----------



## MopyDream44

Hello friends, I want to thank everyone who was able to share during this event, and everyone who stopped by to water my flowers and keep my crops growing! You are all amazing, and I was able to finish these goals because of you. I still have winter butterflies left to share, and I would love to drop them off to friends who really need them to complete the goals, but I'm unsure who still needs them at this point. Unfortunately, I don't have any winter gold butterflies to share, as I haven't really caught any since completing the gold winter goals. Please let me know if you need winter butterflies and what your IGN is so I can drop them off before the event ends. I will be at the movies until this evening, but I will check back around 9pm EST to see if anyone still needs butterflies. Thanks again everyone, and good luck to everyone who is still working towards those goals!


----------



## trea

This event has stressed me out far too much.. I have been playing sooo much and still have 3 gold butterflies left to get. 

If anyone has any extras, I would be glad to return any of the ones I catch back to you. Also, thank you to everyone who has helped me so far, you're the best! <3

(my fc is 0601 0570 187 & my username is Saoirse)

update: caught 1 from Pensee + 1 from Ethan, only need 1 more! (thanks to Macchi as well - sadly they escaped x_x)


----------

